# sema donks



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

dumb azz donk builder.. lol funny stuff

http://www.autobytel.com/content/research/...ODEL_VCH/Impala


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ha ha it showed one that a shop from Cincinnati did. :thumbsdown:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

THOSE FREAKIN DONK CARS LOOK LIKE CONSTRUCTION TRUCKS DATS NASTY SHITS


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Jan 5 2007, 06:23 AM~6908876
> *THOSE FREAKIN DONK CARS LOOK LIKE CONSTRUCTION  TRUCKS  DATS NASTY SHITS
> *


Nasty?? :roflmao: :roflmao: Post up what you ridin I want to see it beat that box .. :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

That's why that *****'s at the Sema show because he drive's a piece of shit..lol..Fucking retard :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 07:27 AM~6908884
> *That's why that *****'s at the Sema show because he drive's a piece of shit..lol..Fucking retard :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

the mini :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

***** said GARFIELD!! shyt wasn't even yandy paint!!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Garfeild. And the damn thing is red.. :twak:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

30,000 dollar rims on a 1500.00 dollar car :uh: :nono: :dunno: i think i would put that 30 g'z towards a 58 imp myself.............


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 10:40 AM~6909337
> *30,000 dollar rims on a 1500.00 dollar car :uh:  :nono:  :dunno: i think i would put that 30 g'z towards a 58 imp myself.............
> *


BIG TIME


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nga's are just waiting for the next hurricane/flooding :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 5 2007, 11:50 AM~6909380
> *nga's are just waiting for the next hurricane/flooding  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:............thats funny................. i like bigger rims on suv'z but thats me


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 08:26 AM~6908880
> *Nasty?? :roflmao:  :roflmao: Post up what you ridin I want to see it beat that box .. :0
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

1,500 car ??? Hah ***** please get off that man's nut's your a fucking hater that is a well built car and it's worth alot more than 1,500 Iam still waiting to see your post of what your driving that is worth more than that 1,500??????Show it *****


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cadillac is a cadillac its a brougham??????


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2007, 09:53 AM~6909806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


First off I was not talking to you I was talking to the shit talker.. And I still say fuck that ***** custom is custom stop hating..Should I say your blue Impala is a joke because you have small rim's of course not so stop hating on these fool's..


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

heres a hint homie  
LAYITLOW :angry:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Please thst don't mean shit this is a custom car site..Your a joke


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

So what should we get rid of every add and everyboody on here that drive's something other than a lowrider???


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Because I see an ass load of shit that has nothing to do with lowriding


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 12:02 PM~6909885
> *Please thst don't mean shit this is a custom car site..Your a joke
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FUNNY GUY 
i see little rims in your avi


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

And that's because I drive a fucking lowrider and I have a truck on 24's so fucking what you don't see me in here talking shit about shit niggerachi...We should be on here for no more than to help each other out building whatever makes each of us happy..Where is the fucking support


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not on here downing your shit these people work hard for there shit and I don't think it's fair to trash them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN+Jan 5 2007, 10:50 AM~6909380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da pendejo is saying.. only impalas and caprices 70s-90's can qualify as DONK,BOX or Bubble. like him and all his people sat around had a meeting.. and decided.. lol

his car wasnt even that clean.. if he gonna have it jacked up that high..dont you think he'd paint undercarriage.. chrome out some stuff?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 12:08 PM~6909942
> *I'm not on here downing your shit these people work hard for there shit and I don't think it's fair to trash them
> *


fk a DONK rider.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 11:28 AM~6910694
> *fk a DONK rider.
> *


AND FK YOU BITCH


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 01:29 PM~6910710
> *AND FK YOU BITCH
> *


u aint ridin donk(trucks arent DONKS) , so why u gettin all pissy?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Because I support these mother fucker's in however they want to express themselves and I get pissy because I hate people that judge people.. Just respect people no matter what as long as there not hurting anyone than what's it matter?I have my whole body tattooed including my face and I get judged by the way I look everyday and it fucking suck's.. So I have grown to hate people that run there mouth..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 02:04 PM~6911046
> *Because I support these mother fucker's in however they want to express themselves and I get pissy because I hate people that judge people.. Just respect people no matter what as long as there not hurting anyone than what's it matter?I have my whole body tattooed including my face and I  get judged by the way I look everyday and it fucking suck's.. So I have grown to hate people that run there mouth..
> *


oh my fault.. just noticed you from florida.. explains why you DONK friendly. i still say fk a donk.. and i dont give a fk what u think.. if you wanna ride theeir diks go ahead.. thats your business. they aint shyt to me..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I ain't ridin nobody's dick I'm just supporting them like I said before..But hey you can go right on ahead running that dicksucker I don't really give a fuck you give yourself a bad name..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

That's probably why you ride solo cause you run your mouth a little much :0


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

this sounds like a mexican sope opera :barf:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 5 2007, 12:41 PM~6911379
> *this sounds like a mexican sope opera :barf:
> *


you are right sir.. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 5 2007, 02:41 PM~6911379
> *this sounds like a mexican sope opera :barf:
> *


and freakeone is the bish.. theres always 1


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:50 PM~6911469
> *and freakeone is the bish..  theres always 1
> 
> 
> *


Yup I got your bitch right here swingin :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh I'm sorry "bish" lol fucking moron..


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

u kno what FREAKEONE i used to be a big hater on donks and u kind of changed the way i should look at that shit... its true what u said, if they aint hurting anybody than why talk down on em... let em do what they want n be who they want and if u dont like it stay out there business....

cool shit homie i respect u


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jan 5 2007, 02:51 PM~6912349
> *u kno what FREAKEONE i used to be a big hater on donks and u kind of changed the way i should look at that shit... its true what u said, if they aint hurting anybody than why talk down on em... let em do what they want n be who they want and if u dont like it stay out there business....
> 
> cool shit homie i respect u
> *


Thank's homie I'm not trying to start shit on here I am just trying to get people to understand each other a little and by saying what you said show's your not another one of these people that just run there mouth.. Atleast you can admit when shit should be changed.. Much respect..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 12:57 PM~6909832
> *1,500 car ??? Hah ***** please get off that man's nut's your a fucking hater that is a well built car and it's worth alot more than 1,500 Iam still waiting to see your post of what your driving that is worth more than that 1,500??????Show it *****
> *


for one the man says its a 1500.00 car himself.....or did you not hear that in the video......watch it again and listen real close before you type some shit............and as far as me talking shit it seems someones feelings got hurt besides the one who actually owns the vehicle.....nobody said it wasnt a nice car,so were do you see the hate.....i just got back home and jumped on here,and to see this shit :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn its a four 68 too........ :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 03:04 PM~6912484
> *for one the man says its a 1500.00 car himself.....or did you not hear that in the video......watch it again and listen real close before you type some shit............and as far as me talking shit it seems someones feelings got hurt besides the one who actually owns the vehicle.....nobody said it wasnt a nice car,so were do you see the hate.....i just got back home and jumped on here,and to see this shit  :uh:
> *


Ha yeah ok there's no hate here that's a joke there has been a fued going for who know's how long so don't try that bullshit.. And reguardless of who said what it's still not a 1,500 car unless they are talking about a stocker..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1FIRME92_@Jan 5 2007, 06:23 AM~6908876
> *THOSE FREAKIN DONK CARS LOOK LIKE CONSTRUCTION  TRUCKS  DATS NASTY SHITS
> *


That looks like talking shit to me :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:26 AM~6908731
> *dumb azz donk builder..  lol funny stuff
> 
> http://www.autobytel.com/content/research/...ODEL_VCH/Impala
> *


Why is the Donk builder a dumbass???


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

And that's the reason's I talk shit.. If you don't like it say something else.. Not my style how about that.Not trashing people


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:06 PM~6912511
> *Ha yeah ok there's no hate here that's a joke there has been a fued going for who know's how long so don't try that bullshit.. And reguardless of who said what it's still not a 1,500 car unless they are talking about a stocker..
> *


stock vehicle 1500.00....thats what he said......he didnt say how much it cost to build it....so lay it low or ride it high who gives a shit....ridin high aint my style..so do we still see the hate?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:08 PM~6912528
> *Why is the Donk builder a dumbass???
> *


not me if your tryin to quote me


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 03:13 PM~6912576
> *not me if your tryin to quote me
> *


Did not say it was you I'm just saying people are on here talking shit..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes I see the hate that's what I'm posting :cheesy:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I am trying to say what you are get it??? Do what the FUCK you want to do with what you have nobody should say shit!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone+Jan 5 2007, 05:08 PM~6912528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so what..fk u.. o' d1ck ridin ******


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:16 PM~6912596
> *look at his car.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it pretty fucking nice


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 12:26 PM~6910678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> da pendejo is saying.. only impalas and caprices 70s-90's can qualify as DONK,BOX or Bubble.    like him and all his people sat around had a meeting.. and decided..    lol
> 
> ...


***** i guarantee u dat car is cleaner than wat u got!! Of course it should b sittin on some 13s but besides dat is a bad ass car candy paint, sunroof, interior, engine bay all candy n chromed out motor so dont talk shit if u dont know wat u r saying!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:13 PM~6912578
> *Did not say it was you I'm just saying people are on here talking shit..
> *


thats cause people dont like to see shit like that on here...but shit we got rides on 22'z in our club but thats the biggest....different strokes for different folks..if you take everything on here to heart then you'll be typing all fucking day man.... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Your nothing but talk.. Just another bitch ...You are the kind of person that ruin's everything for everybody.. A FUCKING PUNK :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:18 PM~6912616
> *Your nothing but talk.. Just another bitch ...You are the kind of person that ruin's everything for everybody.. A FUCKING PUNK  :cheesy:
> *


who are you talking to be more specific :uh:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 03:17 PM~6912606
> *thats cause people dont like to see shit like that on here...but shit we got rides on 22'z in our club but thats the biggest....different strokes for different folks..if you take everything on here to heart then you'll be typing all fucking day man.... :biggrin:
> *


PEOPLE DON'T LIKE THAT SHIT ON HERE HUH SPEAK FOR YOURSELF ..You should boot out them ugly ass 22" rider's in your club people don't like to see them..


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 03:20 PM~6912628
> *who are you talking to be more specific :uh:
> *


I was talking to the other dude..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: see you guys later....this is gonna go on for days


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 5 2007, 03:20 PM~6912628
> *who are you talking to be more specific :uh:
> *


I'm not trying to disrespect anybody except that punk ass bitch sixty8imp talking shit I am just trying to stand up for people who enjoy that kind of car...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:24 PM~6912674
> *I'm not trying to disrespect anybody except that punk ass bitch sixty8imp talking shit I am just trying to stand up for people who enjoy that kind of car...
> *


not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 05:26 AM~6908731
> *dumb azz donk builder..  lol funny stuff
> 
> http://www.autobytel.com/content/research/...ODEL_VCH/Impala
> *



stupid shit :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jan 5 2007, 05:26 PM~6912688
> *stupid shit  :uh:
> *


yeah..but fool still has some groupies on here.. if you scroll up you'll see. 



and that aint no candy paint..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 03:29 PM~6912719
> *yeah..but fool still has some groupies on here..    if you scroll up you'll see.
> and that aint no candy paint..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

sixty8imp 
Posts: 5,139
Joined: Apr 2006
From: houston
Car Club: fk a club i ROLL Solo C.C.

--------------------
looking for car club in houston area.. that wont expect me to show up at meetings, make bbq, wash cars. or particiapate in gay azz toy drives.. or actually show up at car shows.. just ship me a plaque, and we're straight!!

fk what you hurd, you dont know me so shut the fk up already talkin all that bullshit. -Hny Brn Eyz


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
"Pretty fucking lame you are I just noticed your comment about gay ass toy drive's do you even know what the fuck that is"??


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> *(mr_brougham @ Jan 5 2007, 05:26 PM)
> stupid shit
> 
> 
> ...





THEM TOYS DRIVES BRINGS A SMILE TO MILLION OF CHILDRENS FACES EVERY CHRISTMAS. THEY PROB EVEN HAVE HELPED YOURS OR SOMEONES IN YOUR FAMILIES.

I BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR A LONG TIME, BUT THAT IS THE MOST FUCKED UP THING I HAVE EVER SEEN UP HERE OR ANYWHERE ELSE


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

that interviewer was like " lets listen to this moron explain THIS ONE" i laughed my ass off on that.... sounds like the builder was reading off of cue cards. 30 grand for spinners? must come with a 1/2 off price on the CNC machine that cut'em. 

i'd put the 30 grand into a 59 vert impala and the 1500 in D's or Z's.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jan 5 2007, 03:47 PM~6912876
> *THEM TOYS DRIVES BRINGS A SMILE TO MILLION OF CHILDRENS FACES EVERY CHRISTMAS. THEY PROB EVEN HAVE HELPED YOURS OR SOMEONES IN YOUR FAMILIES.
> 
> I BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR A LONG TIME, BUT THAT IS THE MOST FUCKED UP THING I HAVE EVER SEEN UP HERE OR ANYWHERE ELSE
> *


Thank you well said just goes to show you what kind of punk that kid is I have a child and I would hate to see his face if he had nothing it's fucking really sad when there are so many kids without family's it really hurt's me..And to say that helping those kids is gay show's how much of a piece of shit you really are..


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 08:26 AM~6908880
> *Nasty?? :roflmao:  :roflmao: Post up what you ridin I want to see it beat that box .. :0
> *


BAHAHA


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jan 5 2007, 05:47 PM~6912876
> *THEM TOYS DRIVES BRINGS A SMILE TO MILLION OF CHILDRENS FACES EVERY CHRISTMAS. THEY PROB EVEN HAVE HELPED YOURS OR SOMEONES IN YOUR FAMILIES.
> 
> I BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR A LONG TIME, BUT THAT IS THE MOST FUCKED UP THING I HAVE EVER SEEN UP HERE OR ANYWHERE ELSE
> *


X2 !! 

my old car club donated to the Make A Wish Foundation each year, an easy few grand at least. puttin something back into the 'hood..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 5 2007, 03:51 PM~6912909
> *X2 !!
> 
> my old car club donated to the Make A Wish Foundation each year, an easy few grand at least.  puttin something back into the 'hood..
> *


Well alot of those moron's who build those donks also help with these charity's that's why we need to stop talking shit about there car's.. I do respect your opinion on what you would do with 31,500 dollars so I think you should respect his..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone+Jan 5 2007, 10:03 AM~6909892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are frustrated seeing thios shit on HERE, what do you expect?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2007, 11:53 AM~6909806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I Like's


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK KIDS AT XMAS.. I DONT LET MY KIDS BELIEVE IN THAT FAIRY TALE BULLSHYT.. THEY KNOW FROM DAY ONE.. ONLY FAT MAN THAT GIVES THEM TOYS IS ME, FROM MY POCKET. 

REAL TALK 07!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:54 PM~6912938
> *Well alot of those moron's who build those donks also help with these charity's that's why we need to stop talking shit about there car's.. I do respect your opinion on what you would do with 31,500 dollars so I think you should respect his..
> *


i respect shop owners making money, theyre like tattoo artists, they do what theyre paid to do, and dont have to agree on whats right. but the end user gets to deal with the finished product. 

however, a quick lesson in economics would do them some good. you can always resell an impala for profit, but nobody except for another one of these inept dodods is gonna spend 30k for some used spinners, wheels, tires, or all 3. 

i respect their rides by NOT POSTING ON www.eastcoastrhyders.com 

i keep my posts on LAY IT LOW , not RIDE IT HIGH :angry:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 04:23 PM~6913188
> *This is a Lowrider website and should be for Lowrider related discussions only. I'm into VW's...you don't see me talking about them on here...I joined adiffrent website for that. At the least, take it to off topic. I think Gary and the ALL the mods are too damn liberal myself. What if I was into airplanes...can I post that up too?
> People are frustrated seeing thios shit on HERE, what do you expect?
> *


WOW I HAD A vw and that motherfucker was a lowrider so it is what it is


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:28 PM~6913240
> *FK KIDS AT XMAS..  I DONT LET MY KIDS BELIEVE IN THAT FAIRY TALE BULLSHYT..    THEY KNOW FROM DAY ONE.. ONLY FAT MAN THAT GIVES THEM TOYS IS ME, FROM MY POCKET.
> 
> REAL TALK 07!!
> ...


I feel bad for your kid's because your a joke..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 04:23 PM~6913188
> *This is a Lowrider website and should be for Lowrider related discussions only. I'm into VW's...you don't see me talking about them on here...I joined adiffrent website for that. At the least, take it to off topic. I think Gary and the ALL the mods are too damn liberal myself. What if I was into airplanes...can I post that up too?
> People are frustrated seeing thios shit on HERE, what do you expect?
> *


People are frustrated seeing big rim car's?? That is so stupid you have no idea.And why could you not post your VW on here? Here is mine and again I say "LOWRIDER"


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

So let me guess since it's a VW it's not a lowrider huh??


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 04:35 PM~6913306
> *WOW I HAD A vw and that motherfucker was a lowrider so it is what it is
> *


Though it's not traditional, if it's built like a Lowrider (small wires, lifts, etc) then it gets a pass. A DONK is not a fuccin Lowrider...it's some country ass ***** shit that should stay on it's own website. How far are we gonna rationalize this?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:40 PM~6913343
> *People are frustrated seeing big rim car's?? That is so stupid you have no idea.And why could you not post your VW on here?  Here is mine and again I say "LOWRIDER"
> 
> 
> ...


never said that.. dont misquote me b1tch.. and i remember your vw. reason i remember is there was a thread about vw's while back. and i actually owned one myself, a 73 super bettle.. so bitch, dont get all pissy with me, cause people use to clown your vw.. wasn't me puto. get your shyt straight.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Nobody is saying it's a lowrider I am saying support people in what they build stop putting fucking rule's on everything..Build your damn car and shut the fuck up what is the big fucking issue that you have to hate on?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:44 PM~6913387
> *never said that..  dont misquote me b1tch..  and i remember your vw.  reason i remember is there was a thread about vw's while back.  and i actually owned one myself, a 73 super bettle..  so bitch, dont get all pissy with me, cause people use to clown your vw..  wasn't me puto.  get your shyt straight.
> *


Sorry bitch but I wasn't getting clowned on.. Mine was a 64.. You might of got laughed at in that worthless piece of shit super beatle you had...


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

yo freakone im not hatin on you but this is a battle u cannot win....this is a lowrider site jus let the haters hate and dont stress on it


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 06:42 PM~6913364
> *Though it's not traditional, if it's built like a Lowrider (small wires, lifts, etc) then it gets a pass. A DONK is not a fuccin Lowrider...it's some country ass ***** shit that should stay on it's own website. How far are we gonna rationalize this?
> *


x2

someone could take a jeep wrangler, put some 13" knock offs. and candy paint.. and juice it.. and it would be acceptible to talk about on here.. and tell us storys of rock crawling in your low.. we'd laugh probably,and talk shyt..but still be welcomed.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:45 PM~6913395
> *Nobody is saying it's a lowrider I am saying support people in what they build stop putting fucking rule's on everything..Build your damn car and shut the fuck up what is the big fucking issue that you have to hate on?
> *


******, i wasn't proud of that beetle.. its all i could score at the time. so i could give a fk what people thought. i done came up since those days though. and watch your tone bitch.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

I feel ya to a certain extant I just wish people would put the effort into helping each other out a little more instead of just bashing..That's the problem we are having on here ..I don't really care what you drive I would still help you out as long as you are respectfull


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 06:49 PM~6913447
> *I feel ya to a certain extant I just wish people would put the effort into helping each other out a little more instead of just  bashing..That's the problem we are having on here ..I don't really care what you drive I would still help you out as long as you are respectfull
> *


thats where you're fk'n up.. i dont respect shyt.. 

fk you..

fk a donk, hope they burn

fk a toy drive.

fk santa claus..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:48 PM~6913437
> *******, i wasn't proud of that beetle..  its all i could score at the time.  so i could give a fk what people thought.  i done came up since those days though.  and watch your tone bitch.
> *


TO BAD IF YOU DON'T LIKE MY TONE ..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:51 PM~6913456
> *thats where you're fk'n up..  i dont respect shyt..
> 
> fk you..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I will be selling you your water while you burn in hell :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 04:45 PM~6913395
> *Nobody is saying it's a lowrider I am saying support people in what they build stop putting fucking rule's on everything..Build your damn car and shut the fuck up what is the big fucking issue that you have to hate on?
> *


*Don't mistake conservatism and criticism with hate homie.

I believe many of us are frustrated seeing this shit on this website and in LRM. Many of us don't take the time to be clear and articulate so we throw around insults like "fuck them or that" And like LRM's managment...LIL's management staff are not doing anything about this "intrusion" and it will get worse before it will get better.

This is slowly creating conflict, anger and frustration and we continue to have these bitch fits everytime a Donk topic comes up.

I support anyone who's into custom car culture, but I am a Lowrider first. If I wanna know about other customs I know the websites to become involved with.

Things would be alot more serious in Lowriding if we kept things more "tighter".
*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I LIKE THE DONKS TO AS LONG AS ITS NOT JACKED UP TO HIGH 24'S, AND ITS BUILT RIGHT. THERES SOME NICE ONES OUT THERE, IS WOULDNT BUILD ONE BUT I STILL LIKE EM, AND SOME OUR LOWRIDER INFLUNCED, WITH EURO KITS :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 04:58 PM~6913509
> *Don't mistake conservatism and criticism with hate homie.
> 
> I believe many of us are frustrated seeing this shit on this website and in LRM. Many of us don't take the time to be clear and articulate so we throw around insults like "fuck them or that" And like LRM's managment...LIL's management staff are not doing anything about this "intrusion" and it will get worse before it will get better.
> ...


I would choose lowriding over big rim's anyday BUT some of the people with lowrider's also have donk's and shit so all I am saying is we should just keep some respect going to whoever.. Maybe there should be a place on here for these car's or maybe not I don't know I just wish there was respect.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

THE LAY IT LOW STAFF SHOULD DELETE WHO EVER POST A TOPIC THAT IS NOT ABOUT A LOWRIDER, MEANING ITS ABOUT A DONK, MINI TRUCK, OR IMPORT.. ALSO ANYONE THAT STARTS A TOPIC TO START TROUBLE... WE ALL KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING. THEY JUST CARE ABOUT THAT DOLLAR.. THE STAFF OF LAYITLOW SHOULD, AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Jan 5 2007, 05:04 PM~6913541
> *THE LAY IT LOW STAFF SHOULD DELETE WHO EVER POST A TOPIC THAT IS NOT ABOUT A LOWRIDER, MEANING ITS ABOUT A DONK, MINI TRUCK, OR IMPORT.. ALSO ANYONE THAT STARTS A TOPIC TO START TROUBLE... WE ALL KNOW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE DONT CARE ABOUT THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING. THEY JUST CARE ABOUT THAT DOLLAR..  THE STAFF OF LAYITLOW SHOULD, AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

My 2 cents about all this situation is People from all over the world build cars. Donks, lowriders, hot rods, etc............... You should not hate on other peoples shit cause what they build or like. Some people talk shit cause either they cant afford it or just DONT know how to build it. JEALOUS is also a Factor. Somepeople get confused about this website. LAYITLOW.com its doesnt say LOWRIDER.COM so do some research on that. Alot of people get this confused. again do some homework. Another thing, people who confuse this being lowriders only, I asume you already recieved an award at The top rated site. FUKENHATER.COM (forums) since that is all you do. Again do your homework here if you didnt at school. A Little more than 2 cents.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Well I give up LOL maybe you guy's are right maybe your wrong I don't know we would have to take a vote if anything..But for now fuck it I hope all of you have a great night it's friday so ride out... :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 05:09 PM~6913588
> *My 2 cents about all this situation is People from all over the world build cars. Donks, lowriders, hot rods, etc............... You should not hate on other peoples shit cause what they build or like. Some people talk shit cause either they cant afford it or just DONT know how to build it. JEALOUS is also a Factor. Somepeople get confused about this website. LAYITLOW.com its doesnt say LOWRIDER.COM so do some research on that. Alot of people get this confused. again do some homework. Another thing, people who confuse this being lowriders only, I asume you already recieved an award at The top rated site. FUKENHATER.COM (forums) since that is all you do. Again do your homework here if you didnt at school. A Little more than 2 cents.
> *


Agreed 100%


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Just keep the one word in mind that will get you thru life "RESPECT"


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 08:11 PM~6913612
> *Just keep the one word in mind that will get you thru life  "RESPECT"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:01 PM~6913522
> *I would choose lowriding over big rim's anyday BUT some of the people with lowrider's also have donk's and shit so all I am saying is we should just keep some respect going to whoever.. Maybe there should be a place on here for these car's or maybe not I don't know I just wish there was respect.
> *


*Their should be rules regarding the type vehicles disusssed here on the main forums and they should be ENFORCED!...Non Lowrider related topics should be thrown in the off topic section, or deleted. Those rules are what needs to be respected...period.

Again, I respect the Donk builder but I also respect this site and the preservation of Lowriding.

*


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with you. But come on this is the world wide web. You as well as anybody here like to do what were not supposed to. Sometimes ilegal shit is better. DOES ANYBODY HERE CARE ABOUT RULES?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:13 PM~6913623
> *Their should be rules regarding the type vehicles disusssed here on the main forums and they should be ENFORCED!...Non Lowrider related topics should be thrown in the off topic section, or deleted. Those rules are what needs to be respected...period.
> 
> Again, I respect the Donk builder but I also respect this site and the preservation of Lowriding.
> ...


EH You are intitled to your own opinion so run with it..


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

if u want some 4x4 looking shit. get a dodge 2500 or a new ford 4x4 or someshit that looks good. donks are just as stupid as the ricer queers who put stickers and wings on 4 door hondas and lancers.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 5 2007, 05:19 PM~6913680
> *if u want some 4x4 looking shit. get a dodge 2500 or a new ford 4x4 or someshit that looks good. donks are just as stupid as the ricer queers who put stickers and wings on 4 door hondas and lancers.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sad story


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 05:16 PM~6913649
> *I agree with you. But come on this is the world wide web. You as well as anybody here like to do what were not supposed to. Sometimes ilegal shit is better. DOES ANYBODY HERE CARE ABOUT RULES?
> *


Without rules, theres no disipline, without disipline, theres no organiztion and without that...the "movement" will not move forward. 

Don't you have rules in your club? If so, what for?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:22 PM~6913693
> *Without rules, theres no disipline, without disipline, theres no organiztion and without that...the "movement" will not move forward.
> 
> Don't you have rules in your club? If so, what for?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What a joke do you know hydro's are illegal?


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE WORLD WIDE WEB. you know. the internet. and since you bring that up, this is AMERICA, where freedom of speech and thought reigns our country, a concept that some peopl dont understand is LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT.  Oh and we do have rules, which are RIDE TILL THE FUKEN WHEELS FALL OFF. AND GIVE RESPECT TO ANYBODY REGARDLESS OF YOUR DISLIKES AND YOU WILL RECIEVE IT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:23 PM~6913699
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What a joke do you know hydro's are illegal?
> *


Who's talking about legalities? WTF?

BTW...hydraulics are NOT illegal here in Los Angeles.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Mr. We must have rule's or we all die..lol How lame lol


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:27 PM~6913735
> *Who's talking about legalities? WTF?
> 
> BTW...hydraulics are NOT illegal here in Los Angeles.
> *


Who's talking about legalities?I'm talking about rule's..
And wow one state..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 05:26 PM~6913733
> *I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE WORLD WIDE WEB.  you know. the internet. and since you bring that up, this is AMERICA, where freedom of speech and thought reigns our country, a concept that some peopl dont understand is LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT.   Oh and we do have rules, which are RIDE TILL THE FUKEN WHEELS FALL OFF. AND GIVE RESPECT TO ANYBODY REGARDLESS OF YOUR DISLIKES AND YOU WILL RECIEVE IT.
> *


You being evasive and your getting off topic.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn I leave for 9 hours and this turns into a free for all. I aint a donk person, but flip em and put 14's on SOME of them and you'd love em to death. homies over at B&C in Ft. Lauderdale does some tight as work on both. I say build what you want, its your money and your ride


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 5 2007, 05:32 PM~6913775
> *damn I leave for 9 hours and this turns into a free for all. I aint a donk person, but flip em and put 14's on SOME of them and you'd love em to death. homies over at B&C in Ft. Lauderdale does some tight as work on both. I say build what you want, its your money and your ride
> *


Can I get an Amen? :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:30 PM~6913760
> *You being evasive and your getting off topic.
> *


You are so blind..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 06:13 PM~6913623
> *Their should be rules regarding the type vehicles disusssed here on the main forums and they should be ENFORCED!...Non Lowrider related topics should be thrown in the off topic section, or deleted. Those rules are what needs to be respected...period.
> 
> Again, I respect the Donk builder but I also respect this site and the preservation of Lowriding.
> ...


well if thats the case, lets go through the rules and see which ones REALLY need to be enforced:


*1. No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site!* ENFORCE THIS ONE AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET BANNED

*2. No vulgar, obscene or hateful images (such as extreme pictures of graphic violence, veraciously crude materials, etc.)* YEAH OK SURE

*3. No hateful speech (racist remarks, overt harassment, etc.) or like attacks against another member, or group of members.* THERE GOES HALF THE SITE

*4. No Avatar Abuse. Please keep your avatars fairly clean. No pornography in the avatars.* OOPS

*5. No spamming. Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy or increase a member's post count. This determination is made by the forum Moderator or Administrator and is not up for discussion.* HA

*6. Posts in a particular forum need to stay on topic as much as possible. If you want to talk about something that is drastically removed from the topic of a forum, please use the Off Topic forum.* LETS SEE THIS ONE HAPPEN

*7. Have fun and don't take everything you read too seriously. We have these rules for those that like to start trouble, but overall we do realize that most members are respectful. Bottom line, RESPECT ONE ANOTHER and keep on riding!* SEE, RESPECT ONE ANOTHER, EVEN THE ONES THATY DONT BUILD LOWRIDERS

ok, you were saying?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

California Vehicle Code Section 24008
It is unlawful to operate any passenger vehicle, or commercial vehicle under 6,000 pounds, which has been modified from the original design so that any portion of the vehicle, other than the wheels, has less clearance from the surface of a level roadway than the clearance between the roadway and the lowermost portion of any rim of any wheel in contact with the roadway.
But it's legal in L.A.?


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

i realy think this thing about donks and lowriders should just be what it is peaple building there rides to please them selfs wether it be a hot rod ,4 wheel drive ,to a car thats taering up the streets because its to low .we are all what mcguirs call us car crazy.look back in the 60s and 70s when lowriders were coming out strong we had haters left and right hot rodders .the car collector .but we kept going it didnt stop us,then came the dubs did we hate no we didnt so the cars are low with big tires ,there were pleanty of haters but soon exepted why because they were repping there life style .so life goes on. now theres donks doin there life style .what it all comes down to it is who cares who builts what and where how big how small how stupid it may look to others just think thats how the gringos were back then with the chicanos about lo lo's ,what im trying to get to all of you is this if it keeps the youth out of gangs then more power to all the car crazy peaple out there and keep doing your thang homies no mater how low or how high your ride is....just thought i ad my 4cent in to this much respect to all you my car crazy homies thanks


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 5 2007, 05:37 PM~6913812
> *well if thats the case, lets go through the rules and see which ones REALLY need to be enforced:
> 1. No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site! ENFORCE THIS ONE AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET BANNED
> 
> ...


Thank you.. exactly what I was saying.....Perfectly put


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 5 2007, 06:40 PM~6913839
> *i realy think this thing about donks and lowriders should just be what it is peaple building there rides to please them selfs wether it be a hot rod ,4 wheel drive ,to a car thats taering up the streets because its to low .we are all what mcguirs call us car crazy.look back in the 60s and 70s when lowriders were coming out strong we had haters left and right hot rodders .the car collector .but we kept going it didnt stop us,then came the dubs did we hate no we didnt so the cars are low with big tires ,there were pleanty of haters but soon exepted why because they were repping there life style .so life goes on. now theres donks doin there life style .what it all comes down to it is who cares who builts what and where how big how small how stupid it may look to others just think thats how the gringos were back then with the chicanos about lo lo's  ,what im trying to get to all of you is this if it keeps the youth out of gangs then more power to all the car crazy peaple out there and keep doing your thang homies no mater how low or how high your ride is....just thought i ad my 4cent in to this much respect to all you my car crazy homies thanks
> *


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 5 2007, 05:40 PM~6913839
> *i realy think this thing about donks and lowriders should just be what it is peaple building there rides to please them selfs wether it be a hot rod ,4 wheel drive ,to a car thats taering up the streets because its to low .we are all what mcguirs call us car crazy.look back in the 60s and 70s when lowriders were coming out strong we had haters left and right hot rodders .the car collector .but we kept going it didnt stop us,then came the dubs did we hate no we didnt so the cars are low with big tires ,there were pleanty of haters but soon exepted why because they were repping there life style .so life goes on. now theres donks doin there life style .what it all comes down to it is who cares who builts what and where how big how small how stupid it may look to others just think thats how the gringos were back then with the chicanos about lo lo's  ,what im trying to get to all of you is this if it keeps the youth out of gangs then more power to all the car crazy peaple out there and keep doing your thang homies no mater how low or how high your ride is....just thought i ad my 4cent in to this much respect to all you my car crazy homies thanks
> *


Exactly.. RESPECT that is the main word.. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 5 2007, 05:37 PM~6913812
> *well if thats the case, lets go through the rules and see which ones REALLY need to be enforced:
> 1. No Pornographic images. Please do not post pictures of nudity in the forums. This is not a porn site! ENFORCE THIS ONE AND LETS SEE IF YOU GET BANNED
> 
> ...


I give respect to those that deserve it. But again...this is a LOWRIDER website.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:48 PM~6913915
> *I give respect to those that deserve it. But again...this is a LOWRIDER website.
> *


Custom car site


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:40 PM~6913832
> *California Vehicle Code Section 24008
> It is unlawful to operate any passenger vehicle, or commercial vehicle under 6,000 pounds, which has been modified from the original design so that any portion of the vehicle, other than the wheels, has less clearance from the surface of a level roadway than the clearance between the roadway and the lowermost portion of any rim of any wheel in contact with the roadway.
> But it's legal in L.A.?
> *


Yes, though you can't activate them on the road and you have to maintain a certain ground clearence.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:49 PM~6913920
> *Custom car site
> *


Okay, I'm done with you now. :uh: 

"Some people you just can't reach, so you get what we had here today."

Anyone know where that line is from? :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry I'm unreachable I hope you have a good night.. :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:51 PM~6913929
> *Yes, though you can't activate them on the road and you have to maintain a certain ground clearence.
> *


Kind of pointless if you can't hit them when you drive :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 5 2007, 05:57 PM~6913971
> *Kind of pointless if you can't hit them when you drive  :uh:
> *


They catch you hittin'em out here they'll give u an unsafe vehicle or even worse, a wreckless driving ticket.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 5 2007, 08:40 PM~6913839
> *i realy think this thing about donks and lowriders should just be what it is peaple building there rides to please them selfs wether it be a hot rod ,4 wheel drive ,to a car thats taering up the streets because its to low .we are all what mcguirs call us car crazy.look back in the 60s and 70s when lowriders were coming out strong we had haters left and right hot rodders .the car collector .but we kept going it didnt stop us,then came the dubs did we hate no we didnt so the cars are low with big tires ,there were pleanty of haters but soon exepted why because they were repping there life style .so life goes on. now theres donks doin there life style .what it all comes down to it is who cares who builts what and where how big how small how stupid it may look to others just think thats how the gringos were back then with the chicanos about lo lo's  ,what im trying to get to all of you is this if it keeps the youth out of gangs then more power to all the car crazy peaple out there and keep doing your thang homies no mater how low or how high your ride is....just thought i ad my 4cent in to this much respect to all you my car crazy homies thanks
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 05:27 PM~6913735
> *Who's talking about legalities? WTF?
> 
> BTW...hydraulics are NOT illegal here in Los Angeles.
> *


You said they were legal??? :0


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 06:09 PM~6914059
> *They catch you hittin'em out here they'll give u an unsafe vehicle or even worse, a wreckless driving ticket.
> *


???


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

I dont know if this is in any state or county, but in Miami-Dade ,,,,,TICKETS, WARNINGS, or anything of that sort, is just a paper or BS. Might be that we dont care, and i CERTAINLY disobey them when im riding the street gas hoppin, as well as any mofo down at the bottom. My opinion follow the law and rules to a certain point cause homeboy is right in a way about have discipline, but we all cant walk in a single line, following the leader.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 5 2007, 06:45 PM~6914306
> *I dont know if this is in any state or county, but in Miami-Dade ,,,,,TICKETS, WARNINGS, or anything of that sort, is just a paper or BS. Might be that we dont care, and i CERTAINLY disobey them when im riding the street gas hoppin, as well as any mofo down at the bottom. My opinion follow the law and rules to a certain point cause homeboy is right in a way about have discipline, but we all cant walk in a single line, following the leader.
> *


 :biggrin: There is a time and a place....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 5 2007, 08:09 PM~6914059
> *They catch you hittin'em out here they'll give u an unsafe vehicle or even worse, a wreckless driving ticket.
> *


well lowriding aint for pussies.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Get Donked.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

im not going to read through all the bullshit pages....


but how many lowriders made it to SEMA?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 01:45 AM~6917282
> *im not going to read through all the bullshit pages....
> but how many lowriders made it to SEMA?
> *


Who cares.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Get donked in the pooper.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2007, 12:47 AM~6917306
> *Who cares.
> *


thats pretty ignorant to be calling donks or any highrider a piece of shit when there the ones at SEMA and all other shows.....I never knew SEMA would let pieces of shit be displayed at there shows


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 01:50 AM~6917330
> *thats pretty ignorant to be calling donks or any highrider a piece of shit when there the ones at SEMA and all other shows.....I never knew SEMA would let pieces of shit be displayed at there shows
> *


Who cares about sema, that shit dont mean anything to me.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2007, 12:54 AM~6917367
> *Who cares about sema, that shit dont mean anything to me.
> *


you people are really stupid, you got your mind set on hating these cars for no reason.... if you dont care for sema... then why come in this topic?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 01:55 AM~6917383
> *you people are really stupid, you got your mind set on hating these cars for no reason.... if you dont care for sema... then why come in this topic?
> *


Sorry ill try to work on liking them :uh: Fuck donks.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2007, 01:03 AM~6917460
> *Sorry ill try to work on liking them :uh:  Fuck donks.
> *


do you feel better now?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh man look at the time, its time for bed


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 6 2007, 01:06 AM~6917493
> *oh man look at the time, its time for bed
> *


nah lets stay online searching for donk topics to make ourselves feel manly by talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 02:05 AM~6917482
> *do you feel better now?
> *


Yes, I just took this huge donk I feel way better.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man I aint slept all night and I gotta roll at 7


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

FUCK DONKS AND THE PPL THAT DRIVE THEM


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders. You dont go to a 4x4 website and see people posting pics of lowriders. There are alot of reasons people do not like the donks. Heres one that no one has mentioned. The show up at LOWRIDER shows and take places over LOWRIDERS only because judges feel because they spent 20k on their rims they need to place. Bullshit. I respect all car builders from hot rods to 4x4's even the donks. But where the real problems come from is that donks are for some reason tied into the lowrider seen..Why they are not lowriders.. why do they show up at lowrider shows??? they are the exact oppisite of a lowrider. I guess if lowriders were taking over the pages of hot rod magazine and were taking trophies at HOT ROD shows over hot rods those people would tend to get upset and even begin to hate lowriders... I really belive that most people who claim to hate donks just hate the fact that the high rider cars have no classification of their own and are taking what we have built over years and years instead of doing it on their own. Lowrider magazine sold out to those cars that hits a nerve with most of us. I say let them do their own thing, but do that shit in their own websites and own shows...stop highjacking and using lowrider shows and lowrider magazines to promote their stuff. You go to a bike show to see bikes, you go to a hot rod show to see hot rods, you go to a 4x4 show to see lifted trucks, you go to a lowrider show to see lowriders... my 2 pennies..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2007, 04:19 AM~6918088
> *This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders.
> *


there have be a whole lot of lowriders posted on ecr and no one hates, theyve even got them in the gallery


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2007, 05:19 AM~6918088
> *This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders. You dont go to a 4x4 website and see people posting pics of lowriders. There are alot of reasons people do not like the donks. Heres one that no one has mentioned. The show up at LOWRIDER shows and take places over LOWRIDERS only because judges feel because they spent 20k on their rims they need to place. Bullshit. I respect all car builders from hot rods to 4x4's even the donks. But where the real problems come from is that donks are for some reason tied into the lowrider seen..Why they are not lowriders.. why do they show up at lowrider shows??? they are the exact oppisite of a lowrider. I guess if lowriders were taking over the pages of hot rod magazine and were taking trophies at HOT ROD shows over hot rods those people would tend to get upset and even begin to hate lowriders... I really belive that most people who claim to hate donks just hate the fact that the high rider cars have no classification of their own and are taking what we have built over years and years instead of doing it on their own. Lowrider magazine sold out to those cars that hits a nerve with most of us. I say let them do their own thing, but do that shit in their own websites and own shows...stop highjacking and using lowrider shows and lowrider magazines to promote their stuff. You go to a bike show to see bikes, you go to a hot rod show to see hot rods, you go to a 4x4 show to see lifted trucks, you go to a lowrider show to see lowriders...        my 2 pennies..
> *


there's lowriders over on their forums, they even put out a lowrider edition, their first one was a mix of all


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

IF your soooo mad about "Donks" taking away your prizes, trophies from the lowrider shows then step up the game and beat them, dont get mad cause they spend soo much more money, for example instead of buying china 13'' buy DAYTON 13'' , instead of using stock paint, use KANDY or a more expensive paint, send it to Fonzy and spent $6000. Also a must Take it to LEVI. he will give you the rawest paints. this is only half of what you need to build a car, and its already a few stacks of paper. And instead of being here talking soo much BS, be at home working on your cars, get them ready to stunt at the next lowrider show.


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 12:37 AM~6917188
> *well lowriding aint for pussies.
> *


So why are you part of it?? :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 6 2007, 06:48 AM~6918248
> *IF your soooo mad about "Donks" taking away your prizes, trophies from the lowrider shows then step up the game and beat them, dont get mad cause they spend soo much more money, for example instead of buying china 13'' buy DAYTON 13'' , instead of using stock paint, use KANDY or a more expensive paint, send it to Fonzy and spent $6000. Also a must Take it to LEVI. he will give you the rawest paints. this is only half of what you need to build a car, and its already a few stacks of paper. And instead of being here talking soo much BS, be at home working on your cars, get them ready to stunt at the next lowrider show.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: People just hate the truth..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 6 2007, 12:55 AM~6917383
> *you people are really stupid, you got your mind set on hating these cars for no reason.... if you dont care for sema... then why come in this topic?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: God damn right brother..


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2007, 04:19 AM~6918088
> *This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders. You dont go to a 4x4 website and see people posting pics of lowriders. There are alot of reasons people do not like the donks. Heres one that no one has mentioned. The show up at LOWRIDER shows and take places over LOWRIDERS only because judges feel because they spent 20k on their rims they need to place. Bullshit. I respect all car builders from hot rods to 4x4's even the donks. But where the real problems come from is that donks are for some reason tied into the lowrider seen..Why they are not lowriders.. why do they show up at lowrider shows??? they are the exact oppisite of a lowrider. I guess if lowriders were taking over the pages of hot rod magazine and were taking trophies at HOT ROD shows over hot rods those people would tend to get upset and even begin to hate lowriders... I really belive that most people who claim to hate donks just hate the fact that the high rider cars have no classification of their own and are taking what we have built over years and years instead of doing it on their own. Lowrider magazine sold out to those cars that hits a nerve with most of us. I say let them do their own thing, but do that shit in their own websites and own shows...stop highjacking and using lowrider shows and lowrider magazines to promote their stuff. You go to a bike show to see bikes, you go to a hot rod show to see hot rods, you go to a 4x4 show to see lifted trucks, you go to a lowrider show to see lowriders...        my 2 pennies..
> *


And you know how far 2 pennies get's you these day's... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

SEMA is just one great big whoring ground for aftermarket accessories. where else would it be perfect to highlight a way to sell big ass rims? 

they could give two shits about the "culture", its about SELLING PARTS


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 5 2007, 08:12 AM~6908789
> *Ha ha it showed one that a shop from Cincinnati did.  :thumbsdown:
> *


you suck


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2007, 07:19 AM~6918088
> *This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders. You dont go to a 4x4 website and see people posting pics of lowriders. my 2 pennies..
> *


ECR does have lowrider sections if you want to though


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

ok if their selling parts people that hate "Donks" should go and buy parts to build their shit to be better than donks. BUT NO. SOME PEOPLE CANNOT AFFORD IT. So they stay on Layitlow forums to talk shit about them.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2007, 06:19 AM~6918088
> *This shit is crazy.. My feelings are as follows.. lowriders dont go on eastcoast riders and post picture after picture of lowriders. You dont go to a 4x4 website and see people posting pics of lowriders. There are alot of reasons people do not like the donks. Heres one that no one has mentioned. The show up at LOWRIDER shows and take places over LOWRIDERS only because judges feel because they spent 20k on their rims they need to place. Bullshit. I respect all car builders from hot rods to 4x4's even the donks. But where the real problems come from is that donks are for some reason tied into the lowrider seen..Why they are not lowriders.. why do they show up at lowrider shows??? they are the exact oppisite of a lowrider. I guess if lowriders were taking over the pages of hot rod magazine and were taking trophies at HOT ROD shows over hot rods those people would tend to get upset and even begin to hate lowriders... I really belive that most people who claim to hate donks just hate the fact that the high rider cars have no classification of their own and are taking what we have built over years and years instead of doing it on their own. Lowrider magazine sold out to those cars that hits a nerve with most of us. I say let them do their own thing, but do that shit in their own websites and own shows...stop highjacking and using lowrider shows and lowrider magazines to promote their stuff. You go to a bike show to see bikes, you go to a hot rod show to see hot rods, you go to a 4x4 show to see lifted trucks, you go to a lowrider show to see lowriders...        my 2 pennies..
> *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*So MUcH AnGER iN HeRE, i LIkE iT. * :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 6 2007, 06:58 AM~6918259
> *And you know how far 2 pennies get's you these day's... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You are the biggest fucking horses ass on lil.. Fucker I said I respect the work those people put in. You fucks go of quoting parts of peoples opinions and fucking leave out the rest. My whole point was that people get upset over because a year ago those cars had not magazines, they had no shows and were doing it all at the lowrider shows and in thier mags.. I SAID I RESPECT EACH FOR WHAT THEY DO. But you dont go to a airplane show to see horses do you. And why is it that my input on this topic does not matter BUT YOUR IS SUPPOSED TO... You started talking shit about others talking shit and here you are fucking with me when all I was doing was explaining why there is so much hate from lowriders twords those cars.. And stepping up game to is not the answer to the highriders pulling over lowriders at the LOWRIDER shows.... getting judges that see past 20k and take the time to look at the car is...


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

so then spend your time talkind shit about the judges not the cars or their owners. IT MAKES SENSE IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Jan 6 2007, 07:48 AM~6918248
> *IF your soooo mad about "Donks" taking away your prizes, trophies from the lowrider shows then step up the game and beat them, dont get mad cause they spend soo much more money, for example instead of buying china 13'' buy DAYTON 13'' , instead of using stock paint, use KANDY or a more expensive paint, send it to Fonzy and spent $6000. Also a must Take it to LEVI. he will give you the rawest paints. this is only half of what you need to build a car, and its already a few stacks of paper. And instead of being here talking soo much BS, be at home working on your cars, get them ready to stunt at the next lowrider show.
> *


Never lost to a donk, beat a candy painted one last year.


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats what im talking about. If anybody dont like donks, Do what you gotta do to your rides to beat them talkin about them aint solving nothing, thats a problem with some people on here.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 04:28 PM~6913240
> *FK KIDS AT XMAS..  I DONT LET MY KIDS BELIEVE IN THAT FAIRY TALE BULLSHYT..    THEY KNOW FROM DAY ONE.. ONLY FAT MAN THAT GIVES THEM TOYS IS ME, FROM MY POCKET.
> 
> REAL TALK 07!!
> ...


This is a stupid ass comment one that a real man should not say"fuck kids a christmas"Thats not real talk that some fuckening garbage!


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 6 2007, 01:56 PM~6919995
> *This is a stupid ass comment one that a real man should not say"fuck kids a christmas"Thats not real talk that some fuckening garbage!
> *


The guy is a fucking loser..Anybody that say's fuck kid's is a loser..


----------



## brownstylez8 (Mar 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

http://rolling585.18.forumer.com/index.php?act=idx


----------



## 96tippin3 (Aug 31, 2006)

hope you sign up and help get this forum going


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 6 2007, 04:34 AM~6918101
> *there have be a whole lot of lowriders posted on ecr and no one hates, theyve even got them in the gallery
> *


check out ECR volume 1, my club is out there repping, along with some lowrider picnics... reason why there isnt many lowriders on ECR is because there just isnt many lowriders on the east, theres more big rims


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

David is cool peeps, so are the homies at Elegance. they put their money and time into their rides, it aint exactly what I like but some of them just go wild with the shit, cant really hate on em. dude from Elegance with the 71 with the gold leaf checkered flag, thats a sick ass ride


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 6 2007, 11:14 PM~6922006
> *David is cool peeps, so are the homies at Elegance. they put their money and time into their rides, it aint exactly what I like but some of them just go wild with the shit, cant really hate on em. dude from Elegance with the 71 with the gold leaf checkered flag, thats a sick ass ride
> *


that chevy RUNNIN!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 6 2007, 09:15 PM~6922019
> *that chevy RUNNIN!!!
> *


man whenever I go to Miami I roll with them foos, pretty funny that the reason they blew up was cuz someone else didnt think they shit would sell, and 3 years later that shit flying off the shelves


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ya'll can keep dick ridin' donk.. but they aint shyt to me.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 6 2007, 08:21 PM~6922052
> *man whenever I go to Miami I roll with them foos, pretty funny that the reason they blew up was cuz someone else didnt think they shit would sell, and 3 years later that shit flying off the shelves
> *


you know you doin it big when walmart selin models of your cars...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

ok.. lets make this comparison.. low's can take wheels off at a show, and still get attention, and get admired,complimented, etc etc.. take wheels off a donk.. and then what? they just cars, who's wheels are missing.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 6 2007, 10:31 PM~6922111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats BARELY a DONK. its the 24-26" wheels that i object to.. hell, my caprice now has 22's.. 

way i see it, if you have to raise it up, to fit the wheels.. they dont belong.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 08:33 PM~6922122
> *ok..  lets make this comparison..    low's can take wheels off at a show, and still get attention, and get admired,complimented, etc etc..          take wheels off a donk.. and then what?  they just cars, who's wheels are missing.
> 
> 
> *


thats a pretty stupid comparison.... take the wheels off a lowrider or highrider and is jsut a clean car


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 11:33 PM~6922122
> *ok..  lets make this comparison..    low's can take wheels off at a show, and still get attention, and get admired,complimented, etc etc..          take wheels off a donk.. and then what?  they just cars, who's wheels are missing.
> 
> 
> *












oh yea he got nothing........... but chrome everything


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 6 2007, 08:37 PM~6922151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


even the checkerd flags are all gold leaf.... thats alot of detail


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 6 2007, 10:37 PM~6922151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


valve covers aint chrome. radiator hose is stainless.. springs on hood look dull and yellowed.. intake aint chrome, or polished..just gray.. only nice chrome i see is radiator cover and wheel wells. air cleaner is a off the shelf flamed one, which is fk'n stupid..if u ask me. flames are so overused/overrated.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

man there has got to be a donk site somewhere on the net, thats where these fools need to go,fuck a donk, that shit is ugly....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

let me also point out, the rusty rear brake drums, the inaccurate cross-flag badge on c-pilar.. and the dull rocker panels, that look like they need to be repolished.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

my niece's power wheels escalade, has more chrome then that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 6 2007, 09:31 PM~6922111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: GrandPrixOnThree, LayItLow, 73buick73, YellowAmigo

sup Double P :wave:


----------



## FrntBkSd2Sd (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 10:36 PM~6922142
> *thats BARELY a DONK. its the 24-26" wheels that i object to
> *


how do you guys object to something when you dont even know what it is?

a DONK is a 71-75/76 (depending on who you ask) Caprice/Impala

it doesn't matter if its juiced on 13's or sittin on 30's, its a DONK either way

is a 91-96 Caprice/Impala a DONK you ask? why no, its not, its a BUBBLE

kinda like a 80's Caprice is a BOX

the only way something can be a DONK is if it is a 71-75/76 caprice, otherwise it is just a high riser, high ryder, or other similar names.

learn WTF your talking about before you start talking shit


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrntBkSd2Sd_@Jan 8 2007, 12:14 PM~6932552
> *how do you guys object to something when you dont even know what it is?
> 
> a DONK is a 71-75/76 (depending on who you ask) Caprice/Impala
> ...



LOOKIE HERE PUsssY.. I'LL call those cars whatever da fk i wanna call em.. i dont give a fk what you and the other cakes at the DONK vs Bubble vs. Box meeting decided on.. you o' mariam-websters acting mother fker.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 6 2007, 10:48 PM~6922201
> *my niece's power wheels escalade, has more chrome then that.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrntBkSd2Sd_@Jan 8 2007, 10:14 AM~6932552
> *how do you guys object to something when you dont even know what it is?
> 
> a DONK is a 71-75/76 (depending on who you ask) Caprice/Impala
> ...


This is true.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

FK U TOO..


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FrntBkSd2Sd_@Jan 8 2007, 10:14 AM~6932552
> *how do you guys object to something when you dont even know what it is?
> 
> a DONK is a 71-75/76 (depending on who you ask) Caprice/Impala
> ...


x2


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 04:28 PM~6945461
> *FK U TOO..
> *


Shut the fuck up,you whine like a bitch.A donk isnt anything with big wheels asshole.When you see a honda civic lowerd with a racing wing and some steel wheels do you say wow there goes a lowrider?Why not its lowerd,wouldnt technically it be considerd a lowrider?Do you think about some of the shit you say before you say it?Because it seems like every topic you post nothing but dumb ass ignorat shit comes out your mouth.I mean look at it like this,you have to be retarted you quote your own replys you fucking moron.And no thats not cool.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 9 2007, 06:48 PM~6945647
> *Shut the fuck up,you whine like a bitch.A donk isnt anything with big wheels asshole.When you see a honda civic lowerd with a racing wing and some steel wheels do you say wow there goes a lowrider?Why not its lowerd,wouldnt technically it be considerd a lowrider?Do you think about some of the shit you say before you say it?Because it seems like every topic you post nothing but dumb ass ignorat shit comes out your mouth.I mean look at it like this,you have to be retarted you quote your own replys you fucking moron.And no thats not cool.
> *


all yall big rim fans, are just some dick riding hoez.. take that bullshyt somewhere else. this site is for lowriders.. not dick riders..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 07:34 PM~6946586
> *all yall big rim fans, are just some dick riding hoez..  take that bullshyt somewhere else.  this site is for lowriders.. not dick riders..
> *


so youre a dickrider :0 jk :biggrin: 

now I've seen a lot of big rim rides that are cleaner than some of these lowriders, seen some imports cleaner than big rims, seen some minitrucks cleaner than imports. what does that mean? I dunno, but they're all cool with me. I didnt build them, I built my own and if someone has shit to say about it, who gives a shit, it was my money and my ride. if you dont know, its a 92 S10 done lowrider style. got something to say, let it roll, who gives a shit. what does it all mean? ***** I DUNNO, WHY IS ANYONE STILL READING THIS SHIT ANYWAYS? DOES THIS RESPONSE MAKE SENSE TO ANYONE ANYMORE? NO! I CONFUSED MYSELF ON THIS! SO EVERYONE SHUT UP AND LOOK AT BOOBIE AND BOOTY PICS!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jan 5 2007, 04:47 PM~6913421
> *yo freakone im not hatin on you but this is a battle u cannot win....this is a lowrider site jus let the haters hate and dont stress on it
> *


X2


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 9 2007, 06:48 PM~6945647
> *Shut the fuck up,you whine like a bitch.A donk isnt anything with big wheels asshole.When you see a honda civic lowerd with a racing wing and some steel wheels do you say wow there goes a lowrider?Why not its lowerd,wouldnt technically it be considerd a lowrider?Do you think about some of the shit you say before you say it?Because it seems like every topic you post nothing but dumb ass ignorat shit comes out your mouth.I mean look at it like this,you have to be retarted you quote your own replys you fucking moron.And no thats not cool.
> *


X10000000000000000000000000 i dont think anything he has ever posted has been in any shape or form intuitive, intelligent, or ingenious.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 5 2007, 02:24 PM~6911215
> *oh my fault.. just noticed you from florida..  explains why you DONK friendly.  i still say fk a donk..  and i dont give a fk what u think..  if you wanna ride theeir diks go ahead.. thats your business.    they aint shyt to me..
> *


hey suckaaaaaaa dont you got a95 capala on 22's right?????????????


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jan 9 2007, 10:53 PM~6947960
> *hey suckaaaaaaa dont you got a95 capala on 22's right?????????????
> *


shhhhhhh.. i was having fun fk'n wif this ******.. damn.. someone had to fk it up. and its a 96 caprice.. on 22" blades (but its just a daily..low low is my life). thought it was funny watchin these fools get all butt hurt. lol 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 08:08 PM~6948106
> *shhhhhhh..  i was having fun fk'n wif this ******.. damn..  someone had to fk it up.  and its a 96 caprice..  on 22" blades (but its just a daily..low low is my life).  thought it was funny watchin these fools get all butt hurt.  lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



them some BUT UGLY ASS RIMS. nothing to be proud of homie!! daily or not!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

*SO EVERYONE SHUT UP AND LOOK AT BOOBIE AND BOOTY PICS!*

















[/quote]

o-kay :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

well, looks like we solved that problem uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Jan 9 2007, 11:32 PM~6948345
> *them some BUT UGLY ASS RIMS. nothing to be proud of homie!! daily or not!!!
> *


stiil choppin these hoes up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 09:08 PM~6948106
> *shhhhhhh..  i was having fun fk'n wif this ******.. damn..  someone had to fk it up.  and its a 96 caprice..  on 22" blades (but its just a daily..low low is my life).  thought it was funny watchin these fools get all butt hurt.  lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What a joke


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jan 9 2007, 08:08 PM~6948106
> *shhhhhhh..  i was having fun fk'n wif this ******.. damn..  someone had to fk it up.  and its a 96 caprice..  on 22" blades (but its just a daily..low low is my life).  thought it was funny watchin these fools get all butt hurt.  lol
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



can we plz see the lolo. hopefully it aint as bad as them blades


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

some wheels are old and are nostalgic. those are just a bad memory. just cause a rapper talks about em doesnt make them a cult classic LOL


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 10 2007, 08:48 PM~6955538
> *some wheels are old and are nostalgic. those are just a bad memory. just cause a rapper talks about em doesnt make them a cult classic LOL
> *


no everyone else started riding them when they heard about them from a rapper or whatever but we been choppin blades fo a long time befor them suckas thought it was cool


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin+Jan 10 2007, 07:44 PM~6955010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEM BOYS DUNNO nothing about no choppaz.. rappers talked about em, cause the peeped use rollin' namean!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

this topic turned really gay


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 14 2007, 11:52 PM~6988841
> *this topic turned really gay
> *


you would know LOL


----------



## dreamss (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Jan 6 2007, 07:32 AM~6918098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Them Rims cost more than ya life BITCH


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

how about this 








to this








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------

